# Another Woodbarter Member on the Tube!



## TimR (May 27, 2015)

Mods...I flipped a coin over right place to put this...move as you see fit.

Well, I was flipping thru some channels last night on shows my wife saved on the DVR and happened on Filthy Riches, and watching guys dig for worms, catch eels and hunt down shrooms. Then, a commercial came, and it's talking about the show for tonight, May 27, and there's Cliff Witt, aka @woodwinch , and his son Zeb looking over some walnut burl they're evaluating to get. 

I started looking thru the OnDemand shows and watched a show where him and his son Zeb were on Episode 2 also, tackling a big buckeye burl on a steep slope, with a little help of a yellow mule, of course.
Great job Cliff!...though it got my heart pumping a bit when the tractor started skidding around close to Zeb.

Looking forward to tonight's show (9PM ET) when you guys go after the walnut burl and who knows what else!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodwinch (May 29, 2015)

TimR said:


> Mods...I flipped a coin over right place to put this...move as you see fit.
> 
> Well, I was flipping thru some channels last night on shows my wife saved on the DVR and happened on Filthy Riches, and watching guys dig for worms, catch eels and hunt down shrooms. Then, a commercial came, and it's talking about the show for tonight, May 27, and there's Cliff Witt, aka @woodwinch , and his son Zeb looking over some walnut burl they're evaluating to get.
> 
> ...


Thank you soo much Tim!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 29, 2015)

I started watching it but made the mistake of sitting down in a nice comfy chair. End of story...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2015)

Cool! I watched a little of the first season, but I'll have to look for the episodes with Cliff and son.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 29, 2015)

I love filthy riches. I find myself fast forwarding through the worms, eels, and mushrooms just to watch the Burl hunting. I wish they just had a show about that. 

The buckeye on the first episode was awesome, and the walnut was pretty sweet on the episode I had DVRd that I watched yesterday. I think the coolest part is the father/son aspect of it.


----------



## pa burl (Jun 1, 2015)

great show and cooler to have a movie star amongst use, congrats


----------

